# Poison bottle price $6,000++ ?



## hemihampton (Aug 10, 2016)

Seen this on ebay, sounds steep to me. what am I missing? LEON.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/hobnail-cof...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 10, 2016)

I don't remember seeing one of those before.  I'm guessing that it must be an extremely rare one, I don't know how else it could get that kind of price, especially with a chip as well.  I wouldn't have thought that even the rarest of somewhat conventional-looking poisons would get that much damaged, but I've never been too knowledgable on poison bottles.  I can't imagine that a price that high could be explained by a bidding war, unless two extremely rich collectors decided that they wanted that particular one right then.

I guess that the sellers happened to stumble onto something really special, the listing suggests they have no idea what it is.  They're also listing a bottle with a massive chip/crack (can't remember what you call those things where it would be a chip except the glass is still there) as a super rare bottle with a seashell embedded in the glass!


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 10, 2016)

Its quite rare and I read the description and the seller said NO chips or cracks so that is a fair price for a poison of that rarity...Andy


----------



## inbottleitrust (Aug 10, 2016)

Poison it's not my specialty. 
But, this is what only spark in my mind. The seller have no idea how really his bottle worth, (from the $80 starting bid), & they very lucky! 2 crazy buyer with unlimited amount of money & they both willing to die to get this particular bottle. Everything can be happening at eBay. If this bottle really worth $6766 I'll set the start bidding at $1000, to make it look more professional & serious.


----------



## RCO (Aug 10, 2016)

I'm not a collector of poison bottles but that price seems rather crazy , I can't see how it would be worth that much . even if its worth that much to the winning bidder on ebay he's never going to find someone to resell it to for that price if he decides to at some point . no one else is ever going to pay that much for it


----------



## inbottleitrust (Aug 10, 2016)

With that much of money I prefer this skull figural poison! Well, everybody have different taste.(sorry stolen image)


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 10, 2016)

Yeah, I prefer that skull Poison. If I dug that coffin hobnail poison I would never guess it could get $6,000+? LEON.


----------

